# 1996 Monaco Excutive



## J. R. (Apr 1, 2019)

I am having problems with alternator. My 200 4884J alternator was taken off and replaced with a 160 alternator. They took some of the attachment that the RPM was connected to and now now RPM gauge is dead 
  Any one know how I can get the 200 4884J and how it was wired up some my mechanic can restore to original condition. 
  Also we have looked for a small drain on my batteries. After 4-5 days batteries are too low to start gen or M11 400 Cummins engine. Any suggestions on tracking down the battery drain.


----------

